# Nice Haul



## Stickeygreen4476 (Oct 2, 2010)

Went on a mission today to get bottles. It was a long shot but we did not make out too bad. These were the keepers after we sorted out the budwiser and honeybrown lager bottles and most of the slicks. Spent 25.00. Hope you enjoy the pic.


----------



## Raider2152 (Oct 2, 2010)

we did good cuz for 12.50 a piece.......i'd do it again


----------



## epackage (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice haul guys, any Paterson NJ stuff in there?
     Jim


----------



## Raider2152 (Oct 2, 2010)

mostly philly stuff which is why i wouldn't pay alot for the stuff but alot was nice......i have an eye out for patterson still buddy dont worry


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't care if it is philly stuff, you hit the jackpot at that price.  Let me know if there's any Delta Pa or York stuff.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 2, 2010)

post some of the medicines if there is anything odd...


----------



## Stickeygreen4476 (Oct 4, 2010)

Started cleaning some of the haul.

 SMITH & SCHMERBER 
 CHESTER PA


----------



## Stickeygreen4476 (Oct 4, 2010)

DR JGB SIEGERT  & HIJOS


----------



## Stickeygreen4476 (Oct 4, 2010)

J.WM. WELSH
 15 WST. OXFORD ST


----------



## Stickeygreen4476 (Oct 4, 2010)

This milk and the last one i posted have the same thing on the back. 

 Fid.
 2
 wash
 and return

 and they both have the main letter on thr front  in circle on the back


----------



## Stickeygreen4476 (Oct 4, 2010)

JOHN ROEHM BREWING CO PHILA

 John F Betz & Son Ltd
 Philada Pa


----------



## Stickeygreen4476 (Oct 4, 2010)

Cunninham Supply Co
 Philada


----------



## Stickeygreen4476 (Oct 4, 2010)

VANBUSKIRK&APPLE
 PHILA


----------

